# Where can I find good rock decor for my tank



## derek5d (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a 29 Gallon African Cichlid tank with Mubuna's, and Peacocks in it. I have a big boat in there right now and I want to have some kind of stone structure in there for them. I can not find anywhere that sells want i'm looking for and where is a cheap place I can find some Cichlid sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 29G might be too small for mbuna and peacocks depending on which ones and how many you have. Also mbuna and peacocks often don't mix well.

Poll filter sand is ideal. Get your rocks at the landscape supply yard.


----------



## derek5d (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably in a month I will upgrade to a 75. I didn't Know what I was getting into at first, But I couldn't were I was living at this time, but in month getting new house so i'll have a 75 gallon. Thanks for the opinion for were to get rocks and sand.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Landscape supply yard, wide selection at a cheap price, I got a bag of medium sized river rock for $7 for 100lbs +


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

cut out the middle man and go find some outside. as long as the are collected away from roadways, utility poles, drainage ditches, etc... stay clear of those locations to avoid exposure to chemicals. go in the woods or a field and find some. clean them up and u are good to go. do not take out of a body of water either. such as a stream or lake. there are a variety of methods to clean them (which is another whole discussion) but this is free and easy. u would want to clean stone from a landscape co anyway, so this isnt any extra work either.


----------



## derek5d (Jul 9, 2013)

I went to pet smart yesterday and found white african cichlid sand from CaribSea for 7 dollars for a 20 pound bag and I picked it up quick I never seen it that cheap so is that good sand.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sand substrate is a personal choice so if you are happy with the one you got, it is just fine.


----------



## vaquero (Aug 3, 2013)

derek5d said:


> I have a 29 Gallon African Cichlid tank with Mubuna's, and Peacocks in it. I have a big boat in there right now and I want to have some kind of stone structure in there for them. I can not find anywhere that sells want i'm looking for and where is a cheap place I can find some Cichlid sand.


Go to a landscaping company or a place that sell landscaping rock. They will usually have a bin of scraps they'll let you buy for around .15¢ ped pound thats what I did and I love it.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

my local landscape yard sells me skipper rocks (large and small flat river rocks) for i think it was 10 bucks a 5 gllon bucket for large and i think 15 per for the small. so all i do is fill up the bucket with the rocks i want


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I 'borrow' from local drainage ditches.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

GTZ said:


> I 'borrow' from local drainage ditches.


yep as iv'e said before your very frugal. just wish i could access the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

ozman said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > I 'borrow' from local drainage ditches.
> ...


I could ship. They are wild caught after all.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

GTZ said:


> ozman said:
> 
> 
> > GTZ said:
> ...


thanks for kindness re shipping to me, but then they won't be free.....unless your paying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I can't even imagine the postage cost.


----------

